# Forum > News > Help & Support > Suggestions >  Stopping the ddos/syn flood attacks

## Drathnar

Just a couple of suggestions..

If i knew a lil more info about the specific attacks we are getting.. I could help alot more.. but knowing nothing really other than the fact that we are getting attacked some things u might want to try.. btw i have a feeling these are syn flood attacks not ddos (but without knowing more info like i said i am little help) If you want to give me more info that would be great i would be glad to help.. and i won't even charge lolz...

anyways you could try this

In your <?php files ex. viewmessage.php



```
if(stristr($QUERY_STRING,'%2527')) { 
 die(); 
 }
```

in htaccess..



```
RewriteCond %{QUERY_STRING} ^(.*)highlight=\%2527 [OR] 
RewriteCond %{HTTP_USER_AGENT} ^lwp [NC] 
RewriteRule ^.*$        -       [F,L]
```

----------


## Matt

i'll look into it, we are purchasing a DDoS protected IP soon. But our server security will only increase.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Drathnar

Ok, well if you need my help with anything let me know.. 

I have
5 years US Government Experience both internal and external hacking and network security..
3 years experience as a Director of ISS for the company i work for now (all internal stuff we don't do any stealing of data here just protection)
as well as 2 years ISS consulting (run my own business) for a few major banks and companies as well as some not so large ones

----------


## Massimiliano

> Ok, well if you need my help with anything let me know.. 
> 
> I have
> 5 years US Government Experience both internal and external hacking and network security..
> 3 years experience as a Director of ISS for the company i work for now (all internal stuff we don't do any stealing of data here just protection)
> as well as 2 years ISS consulting (run my own business) for a few major banks and companies as well as some not so large ones



quite a resumé for a gamer  :Smile:  nice

----------


## R4mbo | Mr. R

OH MY GOD! US Gouvernment!!! ENEMY!!!!! *naaah, joking hrhr*

----------


## Haq

Man I'd love to pick his brain for some information  :Wink:

----------


## Drathnar

> I'd love to see actually how much he knows.


Half of what i do know i cant tell anyone.. other than that if you have a business that needs an iss professional then I will show you what i know other than that.. I am a white hat hacker thats it no exceptions to that so unless you want to hire me for your company or i like you enough to work for free ie. for mmowned if matt needs me.. you wont be seeing what I do/do not know or can/cannot do.

----------


## R4mbo | Mr. R

deleted, sry, it was stupid.

----------


## Drathnar

> Aaah same here  I'm your nemesis


lol I don't have any opponents.. :P Well unless you try to hack one of my networks but then your a felon not my nemesis.. so maybe my nemesis in your own head

----------


## Dragon[Sky]

> Well, as soon as a well known person named DragonSky gave you my ip, you auto- maticly became my nemesis  Though, so far i see nothing hostile has been done from your side of this, so no hard feelings  (yet) 
> 
> Also, if you should decide to actually DO something, with or without your help from your corporation, i can ensure you i got corporation contacts as well (government). 
> 
> My advice is to stay out of this matter.  
> 
> PS: Ban me again Matt.


i r in ur ipz eating ur hax
PS: Matt's on Xbox.

----------


## tttommeke

> Well, as soon as a well known person named DragonSky gave you my ip, you auto- maticly became my nemesis  Though, so far i see nothing hostile has been done from your side of this, so no hard feelings  (yet) 
> 
> Also, if you should decide to actually DO something, with or without your help from your corporation, i can ensure you i got corporation contacts as well (government). 
> 
> My advice is to stay out of this matter.  
> 
> PS: Ban me again Matt.


Mmm interesting, you got government help ? From Denmark ? I would be scared... Do you even think the government will act between this 'fight' trough 2 websites about a virtual game ?

----------


## tttommeke

> Please tttommeke, i do happen to know more than just danish people.
> (and please refrain from being so passive hostile just because i said i
> wrote i was at your ftp)


I didn't care about my ftp that you could put a easy shell in it, it is just why are you fighting against mmowned ? Any particular reason ? And jippie, you know more people then just danish people ? What will that even matter ?

----------


## tttommeke

If you hate mmowned that much, why do you recreate accounts on it ?

----------


## Errage

> If you hate mmowned that much, why do you recreate accounts on it ?


He has a point, you know.

What will flaming people, hacking their computer, etc. accomplish?

----------


## HavinFun

Justice!, Or Annoyance?

----------


## Acespades

I'm guessing the attacks stopped?

----------


## sleepybilly

> I'm guessing the attacks stopped?


I dont think so I think its just MaXe bed time he will probley be back tomorrow to flame and what not...

P.S. Is anyone else still getting database errors because I still am..

----------


## uawili

I get them every now and then, but normally they go away within 5 minutes...

MaXe...what are you trying to prove?...that you know how to make accounts on mmowned?!?!?!

----------


## Remahlól

Looks like somebody is a bit sad that he won't even reach so much as Matt did.

To sad when you are an administrator and creator of a site, but your users don't like you.

Well, Matt is the oposition. Not only because he's the administrator, but because he is a pretty cool guy, always chilled and many times funny we love him.

*Matt in mah haert*<3**

----------


## 2dgreengiant

> PS: Ban me again Matt.


haha lol i can tell he didnt write that

----------


## R4mbo | Mr. R

> Please tttommeke, i do happen to know more than just danish people.
> (and please refrain from being so passive hostile just because i said i
> wrote i was at your ftp)


It doesnt mather what you know or what not, or what companies or gouvernments you know. You are trash, useless annoying trash which must be terminated. I hope your balls rot off. The world is better without you.

----------


## XaVe

My CTRL-V cmd doesnt work so im posting this instead of a picture. Check the website if you dont belive me. He's the hacker.
TTTOMMEKE = HACKER
[NIKOLAJ] = ME


[email protected] siger:
http://frostmourne.be/botnet.php
[email protected] siger:

[Nikolaj] siger:
hi
[Nikolaj] siger:
what the ****
[email protected] siger:

[Nikolaj] siger:
dude wtf is that
[Nikolaj] siger:
Are u ****in hacking mmowned?
[Nikolaj] siger:
little ****er
[email protected] siger:

[Nikolaj] siger:
dude what the ****
[email protected] siger:
what
[Nikolaj] siger:
WTF
tttommeke sendte 08-12-2007 23:04:
We all love worms that spread themself very fast
[Nikolaj] siger:
retard
[Nikolaj] siger:
**** YOU 
[Nikolaj] siger:
FAT RETARD

----------


## Froogle

Lmfao, classic.

----------


## Hikarie

> My CTRL-V cmd doesnt work so im posting this instead of a picture. Check the website if you dont belive me. He's the hacker.
> TTTOMMEKE = HACKER
> [NIKOLAJ] = ME
> 
> 
> [email protected] siger:
> http://frostmourne.be/botnet.php
> [email protected] siger:
> 
> ...


Lol.
/clap.

----------


## suicidity

> My CTRL-V cmd doesnt work so im posting this instead of a picture. Check the website if you dont belive me. He's the hacker.
> TTTOMMEKE = HACKER
> [NIKOLAJ] = ME
> 
> 
> [email protected] siger:
> http://frostmourne.be/botnet.php
> [email protected] siger:
> 
> ...


Lol are you serious? And if you are.... how did you become a contributor again? ahaha that page = funny shit if you ask me.

----------


## R4mbo | Mr. R

Hm.... the website says:

Mother pc's : 4255 on - line
Infected pc's: 15151 on - line
Current executing: ping mmowned.com -n 50000

WTF?

~15000 is a big number... every "hacker" should know what he risks, the guy behind this
all should get what he deserves.

----------


## XaVe

Hmm.. Ttommke just PM'd me saying it was fake. But i didnt understand a word of that PC talk xD.
I dont know what to belive lol.

----------


## schlumpf

These are just random numbers. They change all the time you refresh.

----------


## Sprackle

what schumpf said
i was going to say it yesterday but i logged off
its just a php script to increase the amount every time you refresh
for example
spam refresh, and it goes up every time you click refresh
but click refresh once every 10minutes, and it will only go up 20 or so

----------


## R4mbo | Mr. R

We will see...

This could be easy... first of all does anyone know what exactly is frostmourne.be about???

There is a guide of tttommeke up there... but is tttommeke also responsible for:
http://frostmourne.be/botnet.php ???
and is tttommeke the creator and or hoster of frostmourne.be?

I checked it, and tttommeke really owns that domain. Since August 28, 2007. And I can proof it (only to Matt).

So lets have a look on that botnet.php

Clase Botnet stats
Mother pc's : 4773 on - line
Infected pc's: 16969 on - line
Current executing: ping mmowned.com -n 50000

What is the meaning of it?
I think it should mean that 16969 pcs do 50000 or unlimited pings on mmowned... which theoreticly eats mmowned bandwidth... 


But is it real or fake???
In the sourcecode of the page you cant find anything, its just plain text.
So I think that a software has access on the botnet.php and keeps it up2date. 

*
Well, tttommeke, please explain wtf is this botnet.php on YOUR domain used for.*

Ah, and please, no one should get offensive now against tttommeke, it also wanst my goal with this... he also could be a victim. I just want to find out whats up with that botnet.php.

----------


## schlumpf

Everyone knows that frostmourne.be is tttommeke's site. No need to look it up or trying to prove it. 

This script means:

*Mother pc's* : 4786 on - line 
*Infected pc's*: 17025 on - line 
*Current executing* :Stick Out Tongue: ing mmowned.com -n 50000

4786 pcs online to feed the clients with commands.
17025 clients who get used to do:
ping mmowned.com 50000 times each.

And ... do you know what php is? Its a serverside scripting language. Ofc you wont see something in the source on your client.

To say it in a few words: Yes, tttommeke is an evil hacker who ddoses MMOwned and will soon hack your personal PC. Better get offline so he can't destroy it.

----------


## Remahlól

[email protected]

----------


## R4mbo | Mr. R

-.- ah, stfu.




> To say it in a few words: Yes, tttommeke is an evil hacker who ddoses MMOwned and will soon hack your personal PC. Better get offline so he can't destroy it.


This was NOT my opinion, your ****ing comment made me pissed.

"4786 pcs online to feed the clients with commands.
17025 clients who get used to do:
*ping mmowned.com 50000 times each.*"
So tell me WHY???????

And I'm not into PHP, i knew its a scripting language, but that it isnt visible in the source was unknown for me.

----------


## ReidE96

Thanks to the awesomeness of Firebug, I can see what's on the page. So here it is.

```
1<u>Clase Botnet stats</u><br><b>Mother pc's :</b> 4815 on - line <br><b>Infected pc's:</b> 17121 on - line <br><b>Current executing:</b>ping mmowned.com -n 50000<br>
```

Wow. Scary hacking stuff there  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## R4mbo | Mr. R

So, some people say its fake, ok, so its a joke I can not understand. Maybe there is a story behind that I dont know and I made a lot of trouble about nothing.. hrhr, ok, I forget about it.

----------

